# Nice Pairing...



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

This iphone picture really don't really do it justice, but this combo of Samolus valerandi in the background, Hydrocotyle leucocephala in the midground and HC in the front looks pretty sweet... figured i would pass along a good pairing.

Just disregard the algae on the lower leaves! I was still working out the dosing when I started growing this stuff out for a larger tank


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

such a beautiful tank! do you dose ferts? EI?


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks, I have been pretty slack with the scape... everything is just being grown out for a 50 gallon rimless i'm picking up tomorrow. 

Specs are something like this... 

25gallon rimless, 25w T5HOx2, 30ppm pressurized Co2, Eheim 2217, EI, 4GH/KH, 2" ecocomplete, nag diffuser.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh that does look lovely


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

wow look at all that hc.. lovely..


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I really do think HC grows better with eco-complete.. not sure why, but I always have pretty good luck with it while my wife's tank with Amazonia II seems a slower starter.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hydrocotyle and HC = best combo for layering 

show us some FTS Robert!


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice tank!

This tank is about to get ripped up and re-scaped in about a weeks time. I'll try to commit to two journals.. one for the 50g, one for this 25g.


----------

